# Warrior ways



## Chris2064 (Jun 9, 2013)

Train to unleash the warrior within yourself


----------



## Arnold (Jun 9, 2013)

Chris2064, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## stevekc73 (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard Chris2064!


----------



## Sherk (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome to IMF bro


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## sneedham (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome..

Sent from my HTC6435LVW using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Metalhead775 (Jun 9, 2013)

not gonna say welcome because im new as well haha but whats up man!


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Jun 9, 2013)

Welcome bro I have been using this forum for about three years and have learned a lot about the process and they have helped me with the workout portion of my training. I think that you should really consider a five day split if you are working out that's really the best thing to do.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome on board


----------



## brazey (Jun 10, 2013)

Welcome to the community.


----------



## charley (Jun 10, 2013)

_*

welcome!!!
*_


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jun 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## Spontaneous (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey


----------



## massai (Jun 12, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Chris2064 (Jul 10, 2013)

Thanks for the welcome, I personally use a 3 day split performed 2x week, so that I hit each muscle group hard twice a week with the exception of abs which I work 5 days


----------



## Bulkboy323 (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome!  I'm new as well!


----------



## Iz_vivit (Jul 11, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## bigbadbobber (Jul 12, 2013)

Welcome from a newbie as well.


----------

